# Buying used hive bodies, frames



## ctbees (Mar 24, 2009)

I have a chance to buy some used equipment, at about 25% the cost of new. Is this advisable and what should I look for as far as diseases etc.


----------



## Rohe Bee Ranch (Feb 12, 2008)

AFB would be your biggest concern. From what I understand it gets into the wood and never leaves. Have your State Apiarist check it out before you buy.


----------



## waynesgarden (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm told the state bee inspector here would inspect used equipment for someone planning to make a big investment in used equipment. Perhaps that's the case in your state. He or she might at least tell you if the seller had a big disease die-off.

Wayne


----------



## danno (Dec 17, 2007)

Personally if the price was right and the equipment in good shape i would buy them. If the frames are old and dark I would use them for swarm traps in spring. The Boxes can be torched and will be safe to use


----------



## Konrad (Oct 7, 2004)

If you're just starting out I would buy brand new, this was suggested from our bee club and never regret I did several years back.
Then you know all is clean and not bringing in somebody's AFB.

Konrad


----------



## Countryboy (Feb 15, 2009)

Look at who is selling the stuff, and why they are selling.

I had relatives who had bees in the past, but I hadn't given any thought to getting bees myself until I had a coworker who was selling some hives and bee stuff for his elderly father who had had a stroke and was unable to take care of the bees anymore. The coworkers mom and dad were glad a younger guy was interested in bees, so they made me a really good deal on the stuff. Right around 25 cents on the dollar. At one time that beekeeper ran about 70 hives. You could tell he took care of his stuff.

If you run into a situation like this, don't be afraid to buy the used stuff. If it is some slick talking shyster, you may want to think twice about buying from them.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Don't look a gift horse in the mouth. But also be prepared to cull out alot of the comb. Unless there is a reason to believe that AFB was the reason why the beekeeper wants to get out of beekeeping, which you might be able to tell by a thourough inspection of his live colonies, I wouldn't bother scorching any of the supers. 

Just to clarify a previous statement, AFB spores can be present ON wooden hive parts. It doesn't get INTO the wood. The spores are virtually indestructible in their nonvegetative state. Scraping wooden ware will reduce their presence, whereas scorching will destroy the spores.


----------



## Cedar Hill (Jan 27, 2009)

How old is the equipment? Nowadays, it often seems to be a rather recent beekeeper who has become discouraged or disinterested in the hobby. If this is the case, it probably is a good deal. If the equipment is rather "old" and from numerous hives, I would follow the advice given by the previous contributors. Also, if the hives have not been cared for within the last six months, then it is quite possible that some sort of disease may be present. OMTCW


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

Getting a good deal on used equipment makes beekeeping more affordable. AFB is not that common.


----------



## ctbees (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the great tips. I'll let you know how I make out.


----------



## nic (Sep 28, 2009)

so if you gave the boxes a light sanding and 3 coates of external house paint, would that be enough to contain afb if it was present??


----------



## PerryBee (Dec 3, 2007)

If there were AFB spores on this equipment they would be present on the inside of the boxes, probably not on the outside. Never paint the inside of your boxes, only the outside. I have bought used equipment before and my rule of thumb is scorch the boxes real well and toss the frames (burn). Used frames in my opinion are too risky.

Perry


----------



## Panhandle Scott (Jul 11, 2009)

Being a newbee myself here is my .02 for what it is worth.

Buy new equipment if you can afford to do so. Saving a few dollars might not be worth the hassle of potential disease/pest problems. Being new to the hobby is a greater challenge as it is so why possibly introduce somebody else's problem and pose a greater challenge when at the beginner stage I may not have the experience or skill to identify a problem till it is to late.

As others say, scorch the inside of the boxes but burn the frames and foundation. In reality you are not saving that much by buying used vs new since you will need to purchase new frames and foundation for the older boxes.

As I get more experienced (possibly even you, not sure of your experience) then I might go the used route but for the time being I am buying new or making myself.


----------



## nic (Sep 28, 2009)

ok, so i have read that painting the inside of my hive makes it sweat... and therefore too much moisture builds up?? is that right??

i have purchased 4 second hand boxes with supers etc, i sanded them all back and have already givin the inside and outside 4 coates of exterior paint! i threw all the old frames that came with it away! 

will it be ok if i just leave it like that or should i heat blast the paint off the insides?? do i use a heat/paint stripping gun??

and also, can you buy your own parrafin wax to coat the inside of the boxes???


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

"makes it sweat" Where did you read this? The inside of hive bodies get propolized by the bees, so there is no real difference between that and paint as far as sweating is concerned.


----------



## nic (Sep 28, 2009)

i was told by 2 different commercial beekeepers that paint inside hives make it sweat and build moisture?


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

I have boxes that I built 10 years ago and painted inside and out and the bees don`t care, I don`t paint inside any more because I am lazy and because the bees paint it.

The nasty spores will bee hieding in the paint the bees put inside 

I see folks talking about sanding the inside of boxes, but won`t that make the spores "air born" :s


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

As well, all of my hives have a coat of paint on the inside. Haven't had any problems with moisture.


----------

